# A bit watery!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Two attempts this morning.

The first.....

In the Rancilio Bottomless, triple basket. 21g in and 40g out in 28 seconds. It was very watery and didn't taste nice at all.

Adjust the grinder to a bit finer.

The second, I went back to the normal spouted PF and double basket. 16g in and 30g out in 26 seconds. Much improved taste, which wasn't difficult after the first brew. But still only 6/10 at most and still a bit watery.

Not sure what I can adjust next, any help here please.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try increasing the dose in the 'normal double basket' to 17 or 18g and aim for the same output and a longer contact time (>30 sec)


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try increasing the dose in the 'normal double basket' to 17 or 18g and aim for the same output and a longer contact time (>30 sec)


Cheers, I'll give that a try tomorrow morning.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try increasing the dose in the 'normal double basket' to 17 or 18g and aim for the same output and a longer contact time (>30 sec)


This morning things went well for once.....one of my best after about six months with my setup!! Finished the BB Milk Buster yesterday.

So using a new packet of Rave Chatswood, rested for 10 days. 18g in and 31g out in 33 secs. Very nice.

Not sure if I need to tweek or not!


----------

